# wheel question



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

would aftermarket wheels that fit a honda fit a nissan?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What Honda is 5 bolt........? Besides, if you are talking about any of the FWD models, the offset would be all wrong. What wheels from what model are you thinking about?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What is the bolt pattern, the offset, and size? Answer already is no because you have a 5x114.3 bolt pattern. Unles you have the 4 lugs, but then again it won't work.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

the offset is generally way too high to fit and look right.

check out this link for ideas:
http://www.84ae.com/wheelshow


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> What Honda is 5 bolt........?


I know V6 accords are.

If you want cheap wheels, get a set of mustang cobra wheels. Mine were $125/ea brand new from ford racing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> I know V6 accords are.
> 
> If you want cheap wheels, get a set of mustang cobra wheels. Mine were $125/ea brand new from ford racing.


Or if he can find a set of Z33 rims for cheap, they bolt right up. And yeah I'm thinking back in the old days, when pretty much all Hondas were 4 bolt..... :loser:


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

what does everyone here think of these babies..... IKON GT-6 

i plan on getting this 18's in couple months, $800 with tires free ship 

please tell me ur opinion


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Honda 5 lug is 5x4.75...............our bolt pattern is 5x4.5 

so the answer is no.

Dont use a FWD wheel man.....itll look horrible, Theyll stick in way too far! Youll have to use a spacer and then buy extended studs from your local nissan dealer to the tune of 160 bucks. I had custom one inch spacers made that were hubcentric that I liked a good amount, I just recently got new wheels again b/c I bent one of the wheels on the car. If youre going to use a fwd wheel then buy one inch or 1.25 inch spacers. I used them with my stock wheels to and it looked pretty good! It pushed them out so they were comparitevly(boy I know I spelled that wrong LOL) a standard offset ( 0 offset ) or close to it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Those are cool wheels though- thats a pretty good deal if theyre coming mounted an balanced. I usually sell Motegi wheels in 17 inch with tires for 800 bucks. Are they including shipping also? What kind of tires are you getting with them, do you know?


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ya the shipping and handling is free..... i'm not sure what tires comes with them, but after looking at shit loads of wheels i picked those.. will 18s fit nicely without any probs??


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, I had 18" Racing Hart C4s on my car, I ended up painting them black. but I sold them and got a set of ROH Snypers b/c theyre 8 inches wide vs. 7.5 (plus they look Time period correct......if thats any kind of excuse LOL). I will sell you my spacers for $100 if youre interested- thatll cure all your problems with putting the FWD wheels on, Plus they can be used on the stock wheels. PM me if youre interested.........


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

dam i didnt even realize those were fwd wheels... i thought they might offer an offset to fit my 300 but doubt it, how wide are ur spacers??


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

1 inch and theyre hubcentric. Basically they take a fwd wheel and make it a rwd offset.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Or you could be like me and get wheels with an offset for a Z32 and get spacers...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

There are a whole bunch of ways you could go and endless possiblities in which to do wheels... Those wheels he had picked out though were really nice. If you went with a wider spacer with its own studs on the Z32s 16x8 in wheel you would of course have a wider track which would be more suited for what you want to do with the car eventually.

Did you do 10mm spacers with extended studs or did you use E.T style lugnuts that extend into the wheel?

I thought you were going with Nismo wheels from the new Z?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> 1 inch and theyre hubcentric. Basically they take a fwd wheel and make it a rwd offset.



Or a +30mm offset into a standard offset...etc etc....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Did you do 10mm spacers with extended studs or did you use E.T style lugnuts that extend into the wheel?
> 
> I thought you were going with Nismo wheels from the new Z?


I went with ADR Kasais I only paid 356 for all wheels. 

They are 18x8 32mm offset up front 18x9 35mm offset out back. 
I'm running custom hub-centric adaptors 1.25" 





















I did a test fit for the new spacers just to make sure everything was good. And yes I know I used the stock jack it was only for a few minutes.


And I have no idea why I just shared the pics it is rare so all of you be happy.

I will get the Nismo wheels someday too, but right now I saved some money; plus I really like how they look.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i did some more diging on the wheels on a diff site. i found 2 sizes... 18/4 X 100/114.3/7.5 and 18/5 X 100/114.3/7.5 and 3 tires choices for each but i'll just list the ones for last wheel size.. NANKANG-ULTRA SPORT NS-2-225/40/18, -2-245/40/18, and -215/35/18
all nankang this all from bestwheel.com

i understand that spacers will be needed to make the wheels fit right to keep the inner part of the tires out of the fender wells but are they noticable, can u tell the gap between the wheel and brake?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The problem will not be caliper clearance; it will be strut tube clearance.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The problem will not be caliper clearance; it will be strut tube clearance.


o ic i didnt mean calipers anyway i meant the wheel tubs or inner fender wells anyway i didnt think about the struts


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah the only problem is the strut tubes. You shouldn't have any rubbing issues.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

turboZX said:


> o ic i didnt mean calipers anyway i meant the wheel tubs or inner fender wells anyway i didnt think about the struts


X2......thats the biggest problem....plus the farther away you can get from strut housing, the better its going to look and the better your overall track is going to be.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

offset means dick without knowing width. anyone who says you need XXX offset wheels and doesn't say a width is a stupid freaking pinhead.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

AZ-ZBum said:


> offset means dick without knowing width. anyone who says you need XXX offset wheels and doesn't say a width is a stupid freaking pinhead.


He is trying to fit 18x7.5 inch wheels, read the thread know-it-all......if youre so smart, then move to Florida and sell wheel and tires with me....I would love to have someone who knows everything working here


----------

